# Gulf Coast Fishing



## JR Parks (Sep 27, 2020)

Had a chance to fish at Port O Connor, Texas in mid September. Caught a bunch of fish. Started off with a slew of big skipjack acrobatic bait stealers that turn into the best cut bait. The strips of skipjack led to some great redfish both in the slot and over. Finished up getting the best fish taco material around - Mangrove snappers. The pics are a big black drum that went right back in the water and a smiling but disappointed lady on the boat next to us as she shared her red with a shark. Any day fishing ... is almost as good as any day woodworking!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 10 | Informative 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 27, 2020)

View attachment 194034
[/QUOTE]


That's never happened to me, but I have seen it about 2-3 times in my earlier days. It really is aggravating, but everything has to eat...... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 27, 2020)

Good fish!


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 27, 2020)

Sounds like big fun, I'm jealous, when I used to saltwater fish off SanDiego, they called sharks " the tax man" lol...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 27, 2020)

Fall fishing in Texas -- don't get no better than that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 28, 2020)

Black drum is actually some good eating fish. Nice and white and flaky


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 28, 2020)

Lou Currier said:


> Black drum is actually some good eating fish. Nice and white and flaky


Yes they are especially the smaller puppy drums. You know the ones without all the worms!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 28, 2020)

Lou Currier said:


> Black drum is actually some good eating fish. Nice and white and flaky


Yes very good just not the huge ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 29, 2020)

We pretty much release them all unless they're badly injured or die from stress. And once the tiburons find you, might as well go somewhere else. Cudas aren't quite as bad because they usually only take one fish.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 30, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> We pretty much release them all unless they're badly injured or die from stress. And once the tiburons find you, might as well go somewhere else. Cudas aren't quite as bad because they usually only take one fish.
> 
> View attachment 194121
> 
> View attachment 194122



must be fun pulling those in


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 30, 2020)

That big ol' mudder of a black drum was 42lbs strong, ate a huge crab fly, but really didn't do much. The yellow fin was caught trolling and was a brute like they all are. The trouble was about 5 minutes into it he suddenly started pulling a lot harder. I couldn't budge it. Pretty sure that's when the shark latched on so I was pulling two fish at the same time. At least we got most of it for some nice sashimi and tuna poke. But honest, once the sharks find you, best to just move along. It just gets worse and worse and all you end up doing is getting good fish killed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 1, 2020)

Port O'Connor is a great place to fish - so many different choices. Was anchored in a niche in the cut, having fun watching porpoise throwing little flounders in the air and catching them when something took off with my bait. I had on some 40# Big Fish mono on that rod and had the drag fairly tight. All I could do was hold on and tighten the drag further until it got to the end of 300 yds and I had to cut the line. Man I wish I could have seen that fish. Or maybe it was a submarine! Some of the best specs I have ever caught was from the surf side of the island. Never had the boat to go out deep.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Oct 1, 2020)

So true you never know what you are going to see or catch.


----------

